# Cheese it, the cops!!!



## PNA (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## sunlioness (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice! I like it. But it would be even better if it was a bit more zoomed.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 17, 2008)

This photo intrigues me.  Where was it shot?


----------



## PNA (Jun 17, 2008)

sunlioness said:


> Nice! I like it. But it would be even better if it was a bit more zoomed.


 
I can do that........








Senor Hound said:


> This photo intrigues me. Where was it shot?


 
Cairo, Egypt.......the pyramids as the backdrop


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 17, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> This photo intrigues me.  Where was it shot?


With only one quarter of the image loaded, I was able to discern that these were the pyramids.  Then I saw the camel and it was confirmed.  Where else in the world do you see sandstone bricks stacked like that?


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 17, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> With only one quarter of the image loaded, I was able to discern that these were the pyramids.  Then I saw the camel and it was confirmed.  Where else in the world do you see sandstone bricks stacked like that?



I should have specified more clearly.  I knew it was Egypt, but I was wanting to know what pyramid it was specifically.  I figured a person who went there would be able to tell me more than "Its a pyramid," and I wanted to learn something, like if this was near Cairo, or Alexandria, or whatever the case may be.

Sorry for any miscommunication.


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 17, 2008)

PNA said:


> I can do that........



Nice! I like the way the camel is looking straight to the camera!


----------



## SjKaldas (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL that is so Egyptian(my background is Egyptian). I find it funny because we use Horses they use Camels. I can't wait to go back there this summer.


----------



## PNA (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks to you all.....it was a trip of a lifetime, the people, the food, the congestion, the ancient artifacts......two weeks of experiences!


----------



## PNA (Jun 17, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I should have specified more clearly. I knew it was Egypt, but I was wanting to know what pyramid it was specifically. I figured a person who went there would be able to tell me more than "Its a pyramid," and I wanted to learn something, like if this was near Cairo, or Alexandria, or whatever the case may be.
> 
> Sorry for any miscommunication.


 
Don't even think of apologizing, there are no "stupid" questions!!!!

In fact I'm glad you asked............


----------



## PNA (Jun 17, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> With only one quarter of the image loaded, I was able to discern that these were the pyramids. Then I saw the camel and it was confirmed. Where else in the world do you see sandstone bricks stacked like that?


 
Tell me there are no camels across the North African coast....! I lived in Tripoli, Libya, for several years and if you didn't see a camel at least once a day, you had your eyes closed!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 18, 2008)

PNA said:


> Tell me there are no camels across the North African coast....! I lived in Tripoli, Libya, for several years and if you didn't see a camel at least once a day, you had your eyes closed!




I've never seen a camel other than at a zoo.  Actually seeing them out and about being used as modes of transportation would be very interesting.

And I'm glad you had a great trip.  I will look forward to more photos of the sights you saw in this unique and special place!


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jun 18, 2008)

TV documentary this week:
There are over 1.2 million wild (feral) camels in Australia. Mostly these are found in isolated desert areas. I've seen herds of wild camels myself.
The camels were brought to Aus to transport food and equipment to isolated areas and bring back wool bales. When modern transport took over the camels were just released to do their own thing.
Locally, there is a guy runs a camel farm - breeds camels and exports them to Saudi and the Middle East. Also races them at camel races (Alice Springs and other places). On a weekends, kids and adults can ride the camels at the farm: $10 for a half hour - also does long treks and weekend camps...
Once - when my daughter was 10 - the camel she was riding took off at a gallop. The guy hoisted me off my camel and swung up onto it like The Lone Ranger and caught up with her in less than a minute... phew..!!
Jedo


----------



## PNA (Jun 18, 2008)

Jedo 03....I was not aware of camels in Australia, much less being raised there.....interesting, thanks.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jun 18, 2008)

apparently, Australia has the largest number of wild camels in the world...
http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/camels-australia.html
Jedo


----------



## PNA (Jun 18, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> apparently, Australia has the largest number of wild camels in the world...
> http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/camels-australia.html
> Jedo


 
Read it, thanks.....

What part of the "down-under" do you live?


----------

